# Getting the hair to grow back?



## Oakley Eastern Miss (Aug 10, 2010)

How about trying Cornucrescine?? It is predominantely for hoofs but also for hair regrowth and personally I find it works very well when my mare decides to scar herself in the field. I think it is more effective on some horses than others but you dont know until you try it. Downside is that it is pretty sticky and dark coloured, but it might be worth a go if you are running out of ideas.

Very pretty rescue horse though


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks  I may give it a shot! How long do you find it normally takes to produce results? Is it very expensive?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

If you think it may be some type of fungus, use a half and half mixture of baby oil and Listerine. It worked when my mare had rain rot.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Interesting...I'm going to try that...how often did you have to put it on before it started working?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

oakley or charlicata? ....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carolinagirl741 (Jul 17, 2010)

Call me crazy but i've used bacon grease and it worked. The guy who owns the barn where i board at had me use it on a scar where hair wouldn't grow back on my horses hindquarters.


----------



## Oakley Eastern Miss (Aug 10, 2010)

Sorry for not getting back to you sooner.

Its not very expensive and if you dont find it works at least you have got a pot of decent hoof ointment, I got it in the pot with the screw top lid without the hoof brush (I think its just the original). It took a couple of weeks to heal over but the coat grew back as thick as anywhere else and you wouldn't have known there was a scar there.

Hope you find something that works soon.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Did you try tea tree oil? Little $9 bottle in most pharmacies.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Did you try tea tree oil? Little $9 bottle in most pharmacies.


I have not -- I'll have to give that one a try too!! Thanks for all the new tips everyone! Now, which do you think will work on OLD marks? Because these have been there since I got her almost 2 years ago...


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh! My horse has those too!
My coach told me they might be from flies biting and to try putting SWAT on them.

But could you let me know what works for you? My guy's chestnut, with a really super light, super short coat and dark skin so its very noticeable too


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

im a second for cornecruscene that stuff is amazing gets stuck on everythin though and you always end up with random gunk in it


----------

